# يا باشمهندسين يا عباقرة تصنيع طائرة ليس صعبا كما تقولون و انا بصنع طائرتى الخاصة الأن



## diver002 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لا يخفى عن البعض منكم ان هناك فى اوروبا و امريكا صناعة الطائرات للهواة و التحليق بها فى الجو مسموح و اكتشفت ان عندنا بمصر جميع الأشياء التى تريدها فى تصنيع الطائرة و بأسعار ذهيدة جدا حتى ان معظم طائرات السباقات ردبول مصنعة يدويا و بمواصفات خاصة من طياريها ليس الكل ولكن معظمهم يصنعها لنفسة ...انا لست مهندس ولا طيار بس اعرف كل شيىء عن صنع الطائرت و المحركات النفاثة و عندى تجاربى الخاصة و يا ريت الناس كلها تعرف ان صنع طائلرة سهل جدا لو عندك كل المبادىء و القوانين الخاصة بالاتزان و الأيرودينامك و قدرة المحرك ووزنة و انا عندى شرائط لتصنيع الطائرات من الألف الى الياء و كل الديتيلذ الخاصة باصغر شيى داخل الطائرة و خارجها و تصنيع الطائرة لن يكون مكلف و سهل جدا بس بشرط الممول الهاوى الذى سيشاركنى فى صنع هذة الطائرة سنصنعها من الفيبر و لكن بمواصفات خاصة و هذا سر المهنة اما تواجد الممول الهاوى الذى يريد المشاركة محتم مشاركتة من اول يوم فى البدء فى الشروع حتى نهايتة و من الممكن بيع الأنتاج الى الهواة فى البلاد العربية و اوروبا و نادى الطيران المصرى لأنها ستكون طائرة محترمة و بمواصفات علمية و عالمية ايضا .. فمن يريد ان يتقدم لتحقيق هذا المشروع معى اهلا بية و لكن بشرط تواجدة معى فى كل شيىء او لو كان مثتثمر سيأتى كل فترة لرؤية ما تحقق و يكون المعاملة معة هو وليس اى شخص اخر هذا هو الشرط و ممكن الى يطلب شرائط تصنيع الطائر من الألف الى الياء السعر 2000 جنية مصرى و بة تصنيع كل جزء فى الطائرة صغير و كبير و تجميعها مع الشرح عند الصنع و التجميع و بالشريط كل شيىء من اول تجهيز المكان حتى اختبار الطائرة و ارجو من كل شخص غير جاد عدم الاتصال لأن هناك ملكية فكرية الاتصال على تليفونى الشخصى 0020111806661 و ارجو التوفيق للجميع


----------

